# 'Inbound into Customs'



## nishdog007 (Oct 27, 2011)

Has anyone come across the following status during shipment tracking from cigar vendors: "Inbound into Customs"?

I recently had a package shipped (on the 1st of the month) from a vendor that still uses tracking. So, I checked yesterday...saw the usual 'Processed Through Sort Facility (ISC NY USPS). But then last night saw ... 'inbound into customs'

I did a quick google search and found that people have seen this status when they've ordered things from China (jerseys, sneakers, etc.). However, I've never seen this before from cigar vendors....even when tracking was provided by the other sites. What do I make of this?


----------



## avitti (Jun 4, 2011)

nishdog007 said:


> Has anyone come across the following status during shipment tracking from cigar vendors: "Inbound into Customs"?
> 
> I recently had a package shipped (on the 1st of the month) from a vendor that still uses tracking. So, I checked yesterday...saw the usual 'Processed Through Sort Facility (ISC NY USPS). But then last night saw ... 'inbound into customs'
> 
> I did a quick google search and found that people have seen this status when they've ordered things from China (jerseys, sneakers, etc.). However, I've never seen this before from cigar vendors....even when tracking was provided by the other sites. What do I make of this?


Have seen this before--next update should say outbound out of customs,however you might not see that one till it updates to a usps building-on the east cost, that might be Bethpage NY.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

I wouldn't worry about it. When I used to do group buys from Indonesia, it always had that status at some point. Everything has to run through customs anyway, right?


----------



## nishdog007 (Oct 27, 2011)

Thanks for the info guys!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

nishdog007 said:


> Has anyone come across the following status during shipment tracking from cigar vendors: "Inbound into Customs"?
> 
> I recently had a package shipped (on the 1st of the month) from a vendor that still uses tracking. So, I checked yesterday...saw the usual 'Processed Through Sort Facility (ISC NY USPS). But then last night saw ... 'inbound into customs'
> 
> I did a quick google search and found that people have seen this status when they've ordered things from China (jerseys, sneakers, etc.). However, I've never seen this before from cigar vendors....even when tracking was provided by the other sites. What do I make of this?


Ignore the tracking it is useless most of the time. Things appear to be at customs and show up at your doorstep.


----------



## nishdog007 (Oct 27, 2011)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Ignore the tracking it is useless most of the time. *Things appear to be at customs and show up at your doorstep*.


Now this would be a pleasant surprise!! :smile:

On a side note.... thank you for the rep bump brothers!! Greatly appreciated!!


----------

